# bundled services



## ehsh01 (Jun 1, 2016)

Pt came in for an endometrial biopsy (58100). During the procedure the provider noticed a cervical polyp and removed the polyp (57500). These codes can not be billed together. Which code would be correct to bill? 58100 as that is the intent of the visit? or 57500 as 58100 is included in the 57500?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 1, 2016)

58100 is payable since its the column 1 code. CPT 57500 will deny as its a column 2 code and no modifiers bypass this edit.


----------



## ehsh01 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you so much! I appreciate your help


----------

